# Where to find the best TIPSTERS?



## Grimmer_66 (Nov 4, 2021)

Here's a tip with an awesome yield 

Follow more tipsters here: https://bit.ly/3lPPuws


----------



## chantal86 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello, before placing any bet check the true values and odds to avoid losses.There's a website that educate about soccer bettingt. it offers a 7 days free trial and you can actually bet on their website with virtual balance for testing purposes .The guys are all about mathematics and their efficiency is crazy.


----------



## Grimmer_66 (Nov 9, 2021)

Good point mate! What's the site name?


----------



## RocketH (Nov 14, 2021)

goaloo.mobi can provide tips and predictions by our professional tipsters


----------



## Grimmer_66 (Jan 19, 2022)

RocketH said:


> goaloo.mobi can provide tips and predictions by our professional tipsters


Interesting!


----------



## Giresse (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes I find the site interesting and diversified. I will  consider using it.


----------



## Grimmer_66 (Jan 27, 2022)

Let me know how it goes mate!


----------

